# New Pup



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

This is my yellow lab pup Nitro Magnum @ 9 weeks old. Cant wait to see him perform this fall!!!
[siteimg]6711[/siteimg]


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

hey tim he looks like a fat kid. just messing with ya. yup it gunna be crazy with two year olds this year. i think were in for it! Nice lookin pup!


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

Nick pup looks great glad he went to a great home


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

you gotta love the little guys :lol:


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats on the fine looking puppy!!!!


----------

